

Lies About Lying - quoderat
http://morris.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/05/seven-lies-about-lying-part-1/

======
AndrewWarner
Could someone list them here?

~~~
rwolf
It's not that I need all information in list form--I just expect "list of"
articles to follow a certain form.

This article is amusing (if rambling), but a title like "Ricky Jay and Errol
Morris wax poetic about lying" might work better.

~~~
ggchappell
Agreed. I read the article carefully, but I could not find seven lies about
lying in it.

Perhaps this is part 1 of 7 parts, each of which covers one lie about lying.
But then I'm still left wondering exactly what lie about lying this part
covers.

Or maybe this is just the introduction, and the second part will cover the
first lie about lying.

Or _maybe_ the statement that this series covers seven lies about lying, is
itself a lie. (Or maybe it's just deception.) :-)

~~~
ggchappell
UPDATE: None of the above! The second (and last) part has been posted, and it
lists _all seven_ lies about lying. How 'bout that?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=748545>

------
kmano8
It appears that this is only part 1 of the interview. I'll keep a lookout for
part 2. Very interesting read.

------
bmelton
For those trying to skim, give it up. This is a terribly amusing article, and
it's part 1 of a series (presumably there will be 6 more [maybe 7?].) It read
much like a DamnInteresting.com article, which is a compliment.

I immediately began trying to get more information on the magician who didn't
lie, Jerry Andrus, but Wikipedia doesn't list anything about that whatsoever.
Does anybody have more information regarding his routine?

